# DHCPCD and MAC based ip

## st3f4n2006

Hello,

  If anyone upgraded to  DHCPCD 5.99.7-r1 and the dhcp server gave ip's based on the MAC address, should know that it send a IPv6 "MAC" (uid or what ever) and they should disable in /etc/dhcpcd.conf the duid option:

```

# Use the hardware address of the interface for the Client ID.

#clientid

# or

# Use the same DUID + IAID as set in DHCPv6 for DHCPv4 ClientID as per RFC4361.

#duid

```

I spent 2 days looking for solutions .. i thought it was my net driver ... but downgrading dhcpcd worked and the config was different so i tried to see if this is the culprit. I think the option should be disabled by default.

----------

## desultory

 *st3f4n2006 wrote:*   

> I think the option should be disabled by default.

 In that case, I suggest that you file a bug, the developers are much more likely to see such requests there.

----------

## UberLord

Please read RFC 4361 for why it shoud be enabled by default.

I commented on your bug for this also.

----------

